# Is it OK to use water from a home RO system?



## FearTheDentist (Aug 23, 2006)

Is the water from a home reverse osmosis system of adequate quality to be safely used in a reef tank?


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Allot of the home RO units do not filter allot of the heavy metals in the water. You can contact the manufacturer of your home RO unit and ask them how much the RO unit filters out.

I'm assuming that you use RO water in your reef tank now. If so, if you can get a hold of a TDS meter, you can compare the readings from your home water and source water for the reef. If the home RO unit is lower, then you're in good hands.


----------

